# Whataburger.



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Love it?
Leave it?

And, no, please you health freaks do not chime in. 
I'm interested as to the thoughts of WB eater's.

IMO, it's overpriced trash.I just as soon go to McDonald's and get a LOT off of the dollar menu.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

ok for a chain type burger place.
nothing special, and not real happy since they bumped up the prices awhile back.

my favorite* chain* burgers are becks and smashburger, and i am talking taste and quality, not price.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i've noticed the quality of a burger varies greatly depending on the one i go to. seems like they used to be better than they are today. no contest with a family-owned real burger. but for fast food, they'll do. i haven't been to a McD's in years.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

You trolling early this morning I guess.


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

I travel around the state a good bit, and have never had a bad experience at a Whataburger. I love the sausage gravy in the AM, with the # 1 w/jalapenos in the PM.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

I like the triple meat/cheese/bacon..mmmm....bacon


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

#5 with Jalepenos


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

Nothin wrong with some WB... but yeah, I just as soon go through the McD's dollar menu and feed


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't care much for the service at the Whataburger here, and the last time I ate there, the burger was ho-hum at best. 

And I don't like the way the preparation area is all hidden at Whataburger. With the employees that work there, I'm always suspicious that someone might put a pube on my burger, or spit on it, so I'm always on my best behavior. 


When I want a big, fat, juicy, bacon, mushroom cheeseburger, I go to the Fish Spot. Their burgers rock!


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

For a fast food, drive thru hamburger chain, you aint gonna beat it. As for comparing it to a home cooked, family owned place, there aint any comparison...


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

i like everything have never had a problem not hair in my burger or finger nail or fries being cold like mcd


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I like Whataburgers. They are big enough without having to order two. Service is normaly good and price competative.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

don't you be knocking on da burger, man!

excellent in our area, service too...

love the BOB while heading to the boat ramp...

don't like it, don't eat there, put the spoon down cuz that will make you fat too...

it's friday, quit crying.




:biggrin:


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

They have one of my favorite grilled chicken sandwiches...


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

we love whatabuger, however, last week-end we went into the one in Giddings. it was the nastiest place i've ever been in as far as fast food goes. we went ahead and ordered, thinking we would eat in the car. when the food was finally ready, it was cold and had flies on it. i was going to the manager to complain, but when i saw him, i knew it would be useless. he was just as dirty and nasty looking as the food, we just left. going to be a while before i can get that out of my head.


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

What the heck happened to the spicy ketchup!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> I don't care much for the service at the Whataburger here, and the last time I ate there, the burger was ho-hum at best.
> 
> And I don't like the way the preparation area is all hidden at Whataburger. With the employees that work there, I'm always suspicious that someone might put a pube on my burger, or spit on it, so I'm always on my best behavior.
> 
> When I want a big, fat, juicy, bacon, mushroom cheeseburger, I go to the Fish Spot. Their burgers rock!


where is the Fish Spot? Is that the same thing as "The Spot" on the seawall in galveston? cuz i'd agree with you, The Spot has some awesome burgers. I didn't know if it is also called The Fish Spot?

edit: to the OP... i don't mind whataburger, but i think it is way over priced, and the one i always stop at is in Goliad, which has to be the slowest "fast food" joint in the state of texas. actually, i take that back, any dairy queen is slower than the worst whataburger, but still, it's slow.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> where is the Fish Spot? Is that the same thing as "The Spot" on the seawall in galveston? cuz i'd agree with you, The Spot has some awesome burgers. I didn't know if it is also called The Fish Spot?
> 
> edit: to the OP... i don't mind whataburger, but i think it is way over priced, and the one i always stop at is in Goliad, which has to be the slowest "fast food" joint in the state of texas. actually, i take that back, any dairy queen is slower than the worst whataburger, but still, it's slow.


try the Whataburger in Taft....you want to talk about SSSLLLOOOWWW!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Freaking disgusting. Go ahead and toss in the rest of the fast food chains.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> try the Whataburger in Taft....you want to talk about SSSLLLOOOWWW!


i'll see your Taft and raise you Athens. I've only been there twice on the way to the sale barn, we almost missed the auction!


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Beef quality has gone down in their patties , they used to feed their own pens of steers in the feedyard , just for high quality ground beef , don't know where they get it now , but you can tell the difference. Probably big frozen patty factory!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> i'll see your Taft and raise you Athens. I've only been there twice on the way to the sale barn, we almost missed the auction!


i say a scientific 2cool study of slowness is in order! :cheers:


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

5 fast food burger places all lined up in a row; Whataburger, McD's, Jack in the Crack, Sonic, BK.

I'm going to Whataburger every time.

And what's with this trashing a Texas Icon?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

and why you guys knocking on da burger, they've got the FANCY ketchup you guys, geez!


:bounce:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> where is the Fish Spot? Is that the same thing as "The Spot" on the seawall in galveston? cuz i'd agree with you, The Spot has some awesome burgers. I didn't know if it is also called The Fish Spot?


4009 20th St. N. in Texas City.

A lot of 2coolers know where it is because they have a boat ramp there that accesses into Moses Lake.

The Spot on the Seawall has good burgers, too. I was there last week. But I don't like those tall beer dispensing cylinders they bring to your table. The little cold-paks they put in it do _not_ keep the beer cold.


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

Best "fast food" chain burger stop there is!


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I like the burgers, dislike the salty fries and mcdonalds suxs.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Whataburger double meat with cheese and Jalapenos - YEAH BABY!!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> don't you be knocking on da burger, man!
> 
> excellent in our area, service too...
> 
> ...


Sounding 7th....You just got "Out Whataburgered":dance:!!!


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

love it, but would be in the seventh heaven if we could get an in-n-out! how come dallas can have like 5 but we don't have any in houston, just not right


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> 4009 20th St. N. in Texas City.
> 
> A lot of 2coolers know where it is because they have a boat ramp there that accesses into Moses Lake.
> 
> The Spot on the Seawall has good burgers, too. I was there last week. But I don't like those tall beer dispensing cylinders they bring to your table. The little cold-paks they put in it do _not_ keep the beer cold.


yep you cant beat the mangus burger and a cold beer especially if your just gettin off the water MMM MMm good


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Making me hungry for a Whataburger with jalapeño !!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> 4009 20th St. N. in Texas City.
> 
> A lot of 2coolers know where it is because they have a boat ramp there that accesses into Moses Lake.
> 
> The Spot on the Seawall has good burgers, too. I was there last week. But I don't like those tall beer dispensing cylinders they bring to your table. The little cold-paks they put in it do _not_ keep the beer cold.


drink your beer faster and it won't get warm

I'm ticked off at whataburger for charging $0.79 to "whatasize" a breakfast meal when I only ask for a large drink. the price difference from a medium to a large is something like $0.45


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Double Green Chile Cheese!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Love Whataburger. If you are over 55 you can get a senior drink for free with an order.

As for as in and out burger, I ate at one when I was in California and I thought they were way overhyped. A lot of things in California are overhyped though. Give me Texas anytime.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Whataburger is the only fast food burger place my family will eat ... all three of them get a #7 with an extra meat patty. (The Jr. Whataburger with an extra meat patty.) I always buy a chicken strip. A chicken strip and glass of water is only .99.

We go to lots of burger joints but I always get something besides a burger.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Whataburger and McDonalds should never even be mentioned in the same paragraph.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

txjustin said:


> Freaking disgusting. Go ahead and toss in the rest of the fast food chains.


Correct you are.

Try a Mighty Fine Burger followed by one of their BlueBell shakes. You'll never want a fast food burger again.


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

MEGABITE said:


> Whataburger and McDonalds should never even be mentioned in the same paragraph.


Thank you. I try not to eat fast food, but Whataburger is definitely in a higher tier.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Sounding_7th said:


> Love it?
> Leave it?
> 
> And, no, please you health freaks do not chime in.
> ...


I think calling it over-priced trash is a bit extreme. I will disagree that going to McDonald's is a better call than hitting WB. IMO.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Blasphemy! 
How dare you put Whataburger and McDonald's in the same sentence! 

hahaha ... Personally, I don't give a shiet. Fast food is just that, fast food.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Kolorado_Koolaid said:


> love it, but would be in the seventh heaven if we could get an in-n-out! how come dallas can have like 5 but we don't have any in houston, just not right


In-n-Out will not do well here if they try to open up a lot of locations. The only buzz they get is due to scarcity and how "trendy" it is to go there and wear the t-shirts.

15 Locations in Dallas Area.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

we need more DQ's

Beltbuster with tatertots, 2 crunchy tacos, and a chocolate shake! Whewwwwww.......


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

The problem I have is hiring all the kids that don't care about your food that gets served


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

:rotfl:


InfamousJ said:


> we need more DQ's
> 
> Beltbuster with tatertots, 2 crunchy tacos, and a chocolate shake! Whewwwwww.......


I can hear the seams of your pants screaming from here!


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

None of the fast food burger joints are that good, but I will choose Whataburger every time, over all the others. I order the # 1 with cheese and jalapenos, they try and charge me for the jalapenos, but I make them give them to me free, cuz I cut the pickles, lettuce and tomatoes, they love that.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

big john o said:


> Whataburger double meat with cheese and Jalapenos - YEAH BABY!!


*X2!*


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Love Whataburger.

TH


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Double meat cheeseburger with grilled onions and jalapenos on a toasted bun, with lettuce tomato, picle and Mayo ( no mustard)


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Whataburger is my all time favorite. DQ is a second favorite only b/c of the blizzard, but it is getting harder to find a DQ anymore! Also like whataburger for what they represent always saying "Support or Troops" & "God bless America, you won't see that at Mac D's!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Love Whataburger!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Love it, best fast food burger by far. #1 with grilled onions, and grilled Jap's, with chesse, hold the pickles cause they interfer with the taste of the japs... imo. 


mmmmmm juicy!


----------



## Seabass (May 22, 2004)

A-1 Thick n' Hearty burger ... i just love that thing. 

Seabass


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

when u look at the patty of a whataburger, it doesn't look all that special. but your order your #1 w/ cheese and jalapenos... yum! very distict almost addictive flavor. total package is the best fast food burger around. smash bros and 5 guys is a different category of dining


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

smooth move said:


> we love whatabuger, however, last week-end we went into the one in Giddings. it was the nastiest place i've ever been in as far as fast food goes. we went ahead and ordered, thinking we would eat in the car. when the food was finally ready, it was cold and had flies on it. i was going to the manager to complain, but when i saw him, i knew it would be useless. he was just as dirty and nasty looking as the food, we just left. going to be a while before i can get that out of my head.


We stopped there a month ago, it was destroyed, never stopping there again.

Op/
To me waterburger is as much tradition as it is anything, some of my best memories, involve my grandpa, waterburger and a fishing pole. Or getting up early to eat waterburger with grandpa and all his friends.

I love going, because it is almost a memorial to his memory and the times we had together

Objectively, I divide burgers into 2 categories, fast food, and gourmet. Gourmet being wall bangers. 
Waterburger is fast food. And my personal favorite (I was raised on it). There is nothing like a Bob (by grandpa claims to have invented it, said that he wanted a sandwich with bacon an egg and cheese on a bun, tried to order it at the waterburger next to the old corporate office, one of the suits heard him, and within a few months it was on the menu) with bacon and sausage. 
Now it has bee my experience that the locations around corpus have had good service, the further away you get it goes down hill...


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

That Whataburger Patty Melt is something serious. I could eat it for breakfast, lunch and dinner.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

WB has the best fast food burger. Never had a problem with the food. depending on which one you go to it can take a while to get it though.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

If i'm feeling fast food, i'm looking for the big W every time, some are definitely better than others, love the one in Gonzales, hate the one in Port Lavaca, but please don't compare it to McD's, aint even close.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I've always enjoyed burgers there. My only complaint ever was that I ordered a burger for breakfast once and they were out of onions. Completely... I like how they are freshly cooked and made to order. 

I think you guys are also forgetting a great little burger joint called Sonic!


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Love me some Whataburger too........it's my first choice for a fast food burger.
Dairy Queen isn't too far behind and Sonic not a so distant 3rd..


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Their burgers are pretty good, but i'll take a Supersonic Jalapeno Cheeseburger all day every day. Wendys makes a pretty darn good burger too, i dont even mind the mayo which i dont get anywhere else, weird.

I'll say this about whataburger, they must put crack or something in the ketchup, thats the best ketchup around, dont know what they do with it...it just a twang to it.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

7 pages....win win win


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

rynochop said:


> I'll say this about whataburger, they must put crack or something in the ketchup, thats the best ketchup around, dont know what they do with it...it just a twang to it.


....something special about it for sure. A while back they had the spicy ketchup with the black label...MMMMMM...went in about a week ago for some...."no, that was just for a limited time"...??? ***?


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

pg542 said:


> ....something special about it for sure. A while back they had the spicy ketchup with the black label...MMMMMM...went in about a week ago for some...."no, that was just for a limited time"...??? ***?


Just wait...in a couple weeks...they'll sell that for 20 bucks a packet :spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

pg542 said:


> ....something special about it for sure. A while back they had the spicy ketchup with the black label...MMMMMM...went in about a week ago for some...."no, that was just for a limited time"...??? ***?


 That was sum good stuff,but the regular stuff is awesome too!


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

cfulbright said:


> Love it, best fast food burger by far. #1 with grilled onions, and grilled Jap's, with chesse, hold the pickles cause they interfer with the taste of the japs... imo.
> 
> mmmmmm juicy!


Tell 'em to toast the bun on both sides......makes it even better!!!!


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

A Whataburger, sandwich only, a small fry, and a large water= $4.90.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

How many can say I stood in line at one of the original Whatburger standsm before they had indoor seating. I wish they still made those burgers. I have noticed a change in the beef in the last couple of years.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

BlueWaveEd said:


> How many can say I stood in line at one of the original Whatburger standsm before they had indoor seating. I wish they still made those burgers. I have noticed a change in the beef in the last couple of years.


I can....Victoria in the 50's....


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Whataburger.......pushing 8 pages..
Gotta love it......


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

BlueWaveEd said:


> How many can say I stood in line at one of the original Whatburger standsm before they had indoor seating. I wish they still made those burgers. I have noticed a change in the beef in the last couple of years.


Yes Sir, mid Sixties. Dad always ordered a double, double with ketchup and pickles and would order me a regular when I was 4 so he could have the rest. LOL:rotfl: By the way that was Weslaco,Tx


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I like Whataburger and, and whatever. What I don't understand is who thought it was a good idea to put bacon on a hamburger.

What's next? Ketchup on pancakes?


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Croaker slinger said:


> Beef quality has gone down in their patties , they used to feed their own pens of steers in the feedyard , just for high quality ground beef , don't know where they get it now , but you can tell the difference. Probably big frozen patty factory!


I noticed this too. I hardly eat there anymore. For burgers in Pearland, Busy Bee is pretty good.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

I love Whataburger but someone told me that The Fat Ho Burger has them beat. I will stick with Whataburger.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*Whataburger always has rocked! But now too much salt! lol*


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> we need more DQ's
> 
> Beltbuster with tatertots, 2 crunchy tacos, and a chocolate shake! Whewwwwww.......


Sounds Good bro!

Buttttttttt! Your killing me Doc! lol


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

When working a late extra job....or when drunk I will get a potato and egg taquito w/ cheese and a fries. The next morning I feel like Iv been poisoned.


----------



## biggen63 (Aug 10, 2011)

flying w steak house


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

I love Whataburger. Burgers, Grilled Chicken Sandwich, or Taquitos it's all good. The best fast food burger and great fries.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I like WB. I'm a shiftworker so I have to eat and spend time at all sorts of unsavory places while most normal people are at home in bed. The employees at WB always treat me great and I appreciate it. The double meat double cheese is hard to beat. Comparing WB to McDonalds is a joke. I can't even find a McD's around here where I can order in English. Won't even take the kids there. I'm not saying that WB compares to a Mighty Fine $15 burger and fries, but for $8 its hard to beat.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Eat there at least once a week (and have for years). Agree with rockyraider 110%.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Whataburger is the only fast food I'll eat. I still get a kick out of the folks that call it waterburger. Even after they spent a bazillion dollars in advertising where they emphasize What-A-Burger!

Now if they could keep the meth monkeys from getting jobs at my local WB I'd prolly eat there more often. So sad when literally everytime I go in mine, I see at least one employee tweaking.

Yes RR, I too am in love with Mighty Fine.


----------



## terryguidry (Jun 6, 2011)

Mc and WB will both make a churd, but the one from WB floats...............what does that mean? I'll tell you what it means, it's less dense, better for you, man oh man if i just keep eatin them thangs ill finally be thin!


----------



## glennlaine (Jun 19, 2012)

I love it good food !!!
:texasflag


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

The one close to the house here sucks, DQ makes a better burger. But it does seem to make a difference which one you happen to go into. And "its your burger have it your way"...likw I said ..the one here sucks.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

9 pages of fast food!I think i need some rolaids!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Sounding_7th said:


> 7 pages....win win win


 Of course, it's still only two pages for those of us who know how to operate the "posts per page" function......:slimer:

Meanwhile, it's at the top of the heap of fast food... You will NEVER catch me anywhere near a McDonald's once their breakfast menu goes off at ten thirty or whatever it is: their hamburgers taste like something directly out of a Dow lab..


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

What gets me is Taco Bell. Dog Food costs more than Taco Bell.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Gary said:


> What gets me is Taco Bell. Dog Food costs more than Taco Bell.


 Dog food probably uses a better grade of meat..


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Gary said:


> What gets me is Taco Bell. Dog Food costs more than Taco Bell.


You obviously havent been there in a while, they've gotten proud of that food. My boys wanted some a while back, few tacos, couple burritos, drinks was like 14 bucks. I remember in college in the early 90's, soft tacos were like 49 cents...you could feast for about 4 bucks.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

rynochop said:


> You obviously havent been there in a while, they've gotten proud of that food. My boys wanted some a while back, few tacos, couple burritos, drinks was like 14 bucks. I remember in college in the early 90's, soft tacos were like 49 cents...you could feast for about 4 bucks.


 Just got to watch what you order: I don't go there much, but it's like they have the "college student menu" and the "everybody else" menu: they still have dirt-cheap burritos and tacos, but they've got their "super designer burritos" that'll set you back four bucks a pop too..


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

rynochop said:


> You obviously havent been there in a while, they've gotten proud of that food. My boys wanted some a while back, few tacos, couple burritos, drinks was like 14 bucks. I remember in college in the early 90's, soft tacos were like 49 cents...you could feast for about 4 bucks.


True, I haven't been there in years. But I did just pass one up going to Churches Chicken.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Whataburger is my favorite chain burger, bar none.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

ATX 4x4 said:


> Whataburger is the only fast food I'll eat. I still get a kick out of the folks that call it waterburger. Even after they spent a bazillion dollars in advertising where they emphasize What-A-Burger!
> 
> Now if they could keep the meth monkeys from getting jobs at my local WB I'd prolly eat there more often. So sad when literally everytime I go in mine, I see at least one employee tweaking.
> 
> Yes RR, I too am in love with Mighty Fine.


It's waterburger, because that is what I has been since I was born... IF you call it what -a-burger, I know you're a yankee....



Gary said:


> True, I haven't been there in years. But I did just pass one up going to Churches Chicken.


ugh, it ****** me off how ghetto chicken places are... and at over a dollar a piece, it is angering...


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I used to remodel restaurants for a living and chicken joint are the nastiest places bar none.


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Gary said:


> True, I haven't been there in years. But I did just pass one up going to Churches Chicken.


Looks good, but i've always liked Popeyes, ha. Lets switch this to chicken joints, lol.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

rynochop said:


> Looks good, but i've always liked Popeyes, ha. Lets switch this to chicken joints, lol.


ok, i either get my fried chicken from Kroger or one of those convenience store outlets (Chester fried and krispy and krunchy?)
tastes good and a lot cheaper!!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Ate there last night on my way home from the bay. I think it varies somewhat by location, but most are pretty consistant. They have the best drive thru burgers imho. I'd rather starve than eat at McD or Burger King.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

rynochop said:


> Looks good, but i've always liked Popeyes, ha. Lets switch this to chicken joints, lol.


Motion approved.

KFC sucks, it's all about popeyes spicy chicken tenders and their fires...yum yum!

Except eat that everyday and you can get your own weight loss show on tlc haha


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

#5 to stay alive! (stupid I know but the sayin goes back many, many years with a couple of buddies and me) With a jap on the side.

Whataburger loyalist at the least.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Perhaps my taste buds have changed but I can't stand them. All I taste when I bite into one of their burgers is salt.

Actually, I can't think of one fast food chain that I care for.

JAX burgers would be the only exceptiong but they really aren't classified as fast food.

Shallow Minded ~my 2 cents~


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

When I lived out of state, I'd have made a pact with the devil to get a Whataburger. Are they as good as some fancy, gourmet burger place? Probably not. Are they the best chain hamburger? Yes, by a longshot!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Love my senior meal. lol WhataBurger, w/ jalepenos, no pickles, free senior drink, under $4.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm kind of done with them, every time I go into the lobby to get a burger to go and get it home it looks like it has been smashed. Plus I'm on a sandwich kick right now.

I can go to Antonini's in Webster get a small Italian, chips and drink for $8.00 and it's probably healthier in the grand scheme of things than my usual #5.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

The only fast food burger I would rate above Whataburger is Burger Street. 

Some Dairy Queens also make a pretty tasty burger, as well.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Hollywood1053 said:


> Love me some Whataburger too........it's my first choice for a fast food burger.
> Dairy Queen isn't too far behind and Sonic not a so distant 3rd..


X2 i like Dairy Queen but ive noticed the location varies the quality greatly. the right one is up there with WB for me. i also like Sonic.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

oOslikOo said:


> X2 i like Dairy Queen but ive noticed the location varies the quality greatly. the right one is up there with WB for me. i also like Sonic.


Been eating at the DQ on Campbell by Northbrook HS since I was a pup. Used to love the Mytiburger on Kempwood, but I've noticed the quality has really fallen of the past few years.

Burger Shack on Katy Freeway is pretty decent.

Anyone remember Charlie's?


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

I love Whataburger. #5! I also like there breakfast taquitos. I know there are better burgers out there, & I enjoy those too, but for the std fast burger chains, it's "W" for me. FYI: My wife hates Whata. She would rather go to Mac's.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Worm Drowner said:


> Been eating at the DQ on Campbell by Northbrook HS since I was a pup. Used to love the Mytiburger on Kempwood, but I've noticed the quality has really fallen of the past few years.
> 
> Burger Shack on Katy Freeway is pretty decent.
> 
> Anyone remember Charlie's?


Burger Shack has dropped a bit IMO. Went in there last week. We were the people there on a Thursday Night. Offering $2 wine and beer through the 30th. A lot of the menu items have been erased, so it is pretty much burgers and sandwiches. Eliminated some of the "dinner plates".

I think they are suffering from sort of an "absentee ownership" issue. Even when it is busy, ownership will sit in the office and not check on things.

My guess is it will be closed in 6 months.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Anyone remember the Burger Chef in Corpus (chain??) back in the late 70's early 80's? Probably was **** but I remember it being kick *** and a treat when we would go into town.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> Anyone remember the Burger Chef in Corpus (chain??) back in the late 70's early 80's? Probably was **** but I remember it being kick *** and a treat when we would go into town.


Hail yeah! I used to eat a bag full of their little burgers in a sitting. I think they were something like $0.19 or $0.29 in the 70's. WAY BETTER than McD's ever dreamed of being. :cheers:

Here's another one some of you may remember ..........Moo Moo!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes sir. I remember the fixins bar being pretty cool as well to a ravenous little chit head like me. Good stuff.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

> Anyone remember Charlie's?


over 2 dozen sold.

where is burger shack?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ralph7 said:


> over 2 dozen sold.
> 
> where is burger shack?


http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=burger+shack+houston

I tried it once...was not that impressed.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Worm Drowner said:


> Anyone remember Charlie's?


In another life I lived in Katy. During that time I used to go to the one in that old little square on Hwy6 @ 10. DANG that was a good burger.

Dan's Burgers in Austin is similar to Charlies. Love it.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=burger+shack+houston
> 
> I tried it once...was not that impressed.


Agreed.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I miss the Der Weinerschnitzel that used to be off Hillcroft and Beechnut/Bissonnet. Drive through the middle of the A-frame.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

ATX 4x4 said:


> In another life I lived in Katy. During that time I used to go to the one in that old little square on Hwy6 @ 10. DANG that was a good burger.
> 
> Dan's Burgers in Austin is similar to Charlies. Love it.


Dan's are great burgers!


----------



## Holmes (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyone remember *GM Steakhouse* just off the UT Austin campus on the drag in the mid 80's?

That was the best burger I have ever or will ever eat in my life. Nothing will ever compare to that. If you ate one, you know what I mean.

For a quick burger, I have recently gotten into wendy's. it is hot and juicy for a chain burger.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

speckle-catcher said:


> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=burger+shack+houston
> 
> I tried it once...was not that impressed.


I"m not really impressed with Houston's culinary offerings. It seems a lot of the places that were mom and pop, were catering to wanna be hipsters. You know the ones who aren't in Austin, stinkin the place up. And well, they don't know good food...


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Double/Double with extra cheese and grilled onions & jalapenos, Large Onion Rings and Vanilla Malt at 3:30 AM has gotten me home from many band gigs. Oh yeah, also took Whataburger Junior home to Lucille (my Pointer). Packed up the '67 Scout, guitar, Crown, a few rods, bread and cans of tuna to spend 3 or 4 days on PINS.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Gary said:


> What gets me is Taco Bell. Dog Food costs more than Taco Bell.


What do you think that is on their burritos?


----------



## bayoulady55 (Oct 26, 2006)

Whataburger #1 , next choice Brahms...but none down here..then Sonic. Mickey D's would be my last choice


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

WB is one of my favorites


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

If it wasnt for the fact that Whataburger can take longer than some sit down restaraunts, I would rate it higher. It annoys me that it takes so long to get food there. If I am eating fast food, it is because I want it fast...if I didnt want it fast, I wouldnt have went to a fast food joint.

Sunday night coming home from corpus late after fishing, I stopped off to grab a burger. 2 cars in front of me. It took me 34 minutes in the drive through. That is absolutely insane for a drive through to take that long.


----------

